# Slide Didn't Lock



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just realized the other day when I shot my p220, the slide didn't lock back after the last shot on neither of the 3 factory mags. I read about someone else having this same problem on another board. Someone suggested that I take all 3 fac mags and insert each (empty) in the gun (with empty chamber of course) and rack the slide back to see if it locks. I did this with all 3 mags and each one would lock every now and then. I also made sure my mag springs were inserted correctly in my magazines and also made sure my guide rod spring was inserted correctly. And topped it off with alittle more lubrication. I then made sure my grip was not affecting the slide release. I only have 50 rounds through this gun thus far but I think once I break it in with a couple hundred rounds, it may correct itself.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Alright, I have a good report. Yet alittle embarassing...I decided to switch ammo this afternoon to see if that was the problem. I last used Lawmens 230 grain .45acp. I bought some Winchester .45 230 FMJ today and that seemed to helped. But, after I shot my first two or three rounds, I discovered that my thumb was infact resting on the slide release. I corrected this and shot the rest of the 47 or 48 rounds worry free. Slide locked everytime. I think the whole problem was a combination of both my ammo and grip...But, more so my grip...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Any time you need anything, just ask. Were here to help! :-D 

From what I've read, the majority of time the slide does not lock back, it's the shooter and not the gun... Your case in point!
I'd rather it be me at fault than my gun. I'm easier and cheaper to fix... :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My SW99 did this when I got it back from hard chrome - until I guessed and started cleaning and lubricating stuff. I oiled a small piece on the bottom of the slide (a small part that U can push down-wards), and then the problem went away - but of course, that was a special circumstance (the refinishing).

As Hal said, many times when we see this issue, the shooter is inadvertently pushing that down. S'okay. Happens to a lot of people :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

No worries, thats not uncommon when shooting a new style gun you're not used to. Everyonce in a great while I'll shoot my wife's Mustang, I do the same thing.....


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

thought i'd add that i ran into this problem as well. mine wasn't a technique problem so much as it was a "loading ammo" problem. 2 taps to the back and bottom of each loaded mag quickly took care of the problem.


----------



## Fourbits (Mar 15, 2008)

My case is a little more extreme but it illustrates the point. I use target loads in my P220 SAO Match. Until I got the right spring (Wolf) in the gun it often would not lock open after the last round. With a lighter spring for the lighter load it works every time.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

L8models said:


> Just realized the other day when I shot my p220, the slide didn't lock back after the last shot on neither of the 3 factory mags. I read about someone else having this same problem on another board. Someone suggested that I take all 3 fac mags and insert each (empty) in the gun (with empty chamber of course) and rack the slide back to see if it locks. I did this with all 3 mags and each one would lock every now and then. I also made sure my mag springs were inserted correctly in my magazines and also made sure my guide rod spring was inserted correctly. And topped it off with alittle more lubrication. I then made sure my grip was not affecting the slide release. I only have 50 rounds through this gun thus far but I think once I break it in with a couple hundred rounds, it may correct itself.


i had that problem with my p226 9mm for the first 100-200 rounds, but after it "broke" in properly, it catches every time now. i think the thick gun oil that comes on the parts when it's brand new restricts movement alot and doesn't allow it to come back far enough to catch but once you clean your gun (meaning get all the thick gun oil off) it should work fine, make sure you lube all the spots where the slide and frame contact.

as far as grip, my p226 is nearly impossible with my hands to hit the release with my thumb so I knew that wasn't the issue. i think it's mostly the gun needing to break in so everything slides and glides right, but i've gone through like 1200 rounds and haven't had a single issue, hope you get your kinks worked out :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've been riding the slide-lock myself also. I guess for a few of us, they put that slide-release button in just the right spot where my thumb wants to go. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Current P220 pistols have a new 20lb (green) recoil spring. The previous 16lb (black) springs worked well for all types of ammo. Your ammo doesn't need to be 'hot', just quality factory ammo. Make sure the magazines are fully inserted and the feed lips are not bent also.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

L8models said:


> Alright, I have a good report. Yet alittle embarassing...I decided to switch ammo this afternoon to see if that was the problem. I last used Lawmens 230 grain .45acp. I bought some Winchester .45 230 FMJ today and that seemed to helped. But, after I shot my first two or three rounds, I discovered that my thumb was infact resting on the slide release. I corrected this and shot the rest of the 47 or 48 rounds worry free. Slide locked everytime. I think the whole problem was a combination of both my ammo and grip...But, more so my grip...


Happens to the best of us. At least you didn't spend a ton of money and time to find that out later:smt023


----------



## Old_Sport (May 10, 2011)

I had that problem with one mag on my 226. Noticed that the follower didn't finish as high as my other two mags witch would not push up on the slide lock high enough.. I checked all three mags by incerting each one with an open slide and observing the mag end tangs. against a referance point in the pistol. Found that the bad mag end was closed down ever so slightly this was keeping the follower from rising high enough.. Put one side of opening at end of mag on the end of bench and pushed down to open the gap up . It worked. The slide locks back every time. Also look at the slide lock to see if it full ingages if it doesn't the mag is not pushing the lever high enough.


----------

